# Tethering problems



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

So my ICS MIUI native tethering works great, but when I reach 1Gb or 3GB, it just stops tethering. It is still connected and everything. I noticed this on a Chingy's Ginginties ROM also. Anyone have any ideas how it will let me tether past the 3GB?


----------



## bensl84 (Aug 28, 2011)

This happened to me and the only thing that solved it was keeping the temp down.

I put in a sling next to an air vent and i didn't have any problems after that.

I could totaly be wrong but that worked for me. And I don't know why it did


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Will give it a shot, i have it pressed against my window in this nice 36F Chicago weather



bensl84 said:


> This happened to me and the only thing that solved it was keeping the temp down.
> 
> I put in a sling next to an air vent and i didn't have any problems after that.
> 
> I could totaly be wrong but that worked for me. And I don't know why it did


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

If it's consistently cutting off at a specific number, 3GB or otherwise, every time. It is extremely unlikely that temperature is the culprit.

I'm not sure what could be causing the issue, but out of curiosity, what tethering app are you using, and have you ever experienced this with one of the AOSP-based ROMs?

All the best,

-HG


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> If it's consistently cutting off at a specific number, 3GB or otherwise, every time. It is extremely unlikely that temperature is the culprit.
> 
> I'm not sure what could be causing the issue, but out of curiosity, what tethering app are you using, and have you ever experienced this with one of the AOSP-based ROMs?
> 
> ...


Did you read the OP? He's having the problem with chingys and ice miui. He's using the native tether app in also.

My question is are your tethering habits the same as the phones usage? Are you using large chunks of data at 1 time? What does your monthly data usage typicly look like?have you tried using a 3rd party tether app?

tether and have not been limited or cut off in any way. When I do tether it is all the same I would do on the phone though.


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I tried bensel84 advice, and it worked without a problem, overnight 55GB without an issue.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

drozek said:


> Well I tried bensel84 advice, and it worked without a problem, overnight 55GB without an issue.


55 gb overnight were you downloading the bluray lord of the rings extended version collection lol


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> 55 gb overnight were you downloading the bluray lord of the rings extended version collection lol


More like Harry Potter!


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm guessing you must have an Unlimited Data Plan, but I'm curious, are you also paying VZW for tethering (i.e. paying for Mobile Hotspot)? And, if not, I'm really curious to know if you hear anything from Verizon after blowing through 55GB of data in one night!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

If not paying for it, he'll be hearing from vzw eventually - and rightfully so.


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

stuartv said:


> I'm guessing you must have an Unlimited Data Plan, but I'm curious, are you also paying VZW for tethering (i.e. paying for Mobile Hotspot)? And, if not, I'm really curious to know if you hear anything from Verizon after blowing through 55GB of data in one night!


They don't say anything to me, I use my wifi to tether my xoom for Netflix daily







my usuage get up there sometimes


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> They don't say anything to me, I use my wifi to tether my xoom for Netflix daily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah why not try to squeeze every bit of data out of them? You know damn well they'd try to squeeze every penny they can out of us. If they didn't mean "unlimited" data they should have never offered it. My. 02


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

I've called in before when I was up to 25GB or so, they said wow you do use a lot of data, I said yeah I transfer big files from my phone to work servers, customer rep didn't care. but oh well i dont mind if I get dropped.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I use tether when I really need it. Sometimes to check email or get a work document in the airport. I have never had an issue. I try not to be a pig so I don't blow it for all of us. If everyone started using tether to torrent or stream videos, I bet they will be quick to cut us all off.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't believe they can do that. Unlimited is unlimited. If they don't live up to it that makes it false advertisement and constitutes fraud. I don't tether at all but I use a lot of data from my phone cuz I don't have a computer. Hence why I got a phone with unlimited data. Besides if they complain now then what the hell are they gonna do six months from now when the gnex comes out and more people start. Buying lte phones.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Did you read the OP? He's having the problem with chingys and ice miui. He's using the native tether app in also.


Misread the ICS part, and I meant which app on the Gingeritis. Thank you for correcting me









OP, has the issue resolved at all? If not, it is possible that VZW is capping your usage every once in a while, but that seems extremely unlikely to me.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes it was temperature issue I put my phone battery against the cold window and I pulled 55GB overnight


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I don't believe they can do that. Unlimited is unlimited. If they don't live up to it that makes it false advertisement and constitutes fraud.


Seriously?? No offense but what are you? Twelve years old?

Unlimited Data Plan is not the contract. Unlimited Data Plan is the name that is associated with the contract. The contract you enter into when you subscribe to the Unlimited Data Plan is defined by the Terms of Service, which you can find on the Verizon website.

To save you the trouble, it says (well, as of the last time I read it, which was before they stopped offering the Unlimited plan), among other things that tethering is not allowed (you would have to pay for the Mobile Hotspot or tethering add-on for that to be allowed) and if you exceed 5GB of data transfer per month, they can throttle your connection to limit your speed.

The bottom line is that, if you tether other devices to your phone to access the Internet (for example, your PC, laptop, or tablet), you WILL use more data than if you just use data on the phone itself. So, it is totally legit for them to offer a plan that is one price for Unlimited data on your phone only, and a higher price if you're going to tether other devices to your phone and push/pull data with those devices. And the Unlimited plan for your phone is just that - Unlimited Data for YOUR PHONE only, not Unlimited Data for your phone, your laptop, your tablet, your neighbor's PC, etc..

It's right there in the Terms of Service that you agreed to, even though you didn't bother to read them.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

lortay78 said:


> I use tether when I really need it. Sometimes to check email or get a work document in the airport. I have never had an issue. I try not to be a pig so I don't blow it for all of us. If everyone started using tether to torrent or stream videos, I bet they will be quick to cut us all off.


Bravo to you, sir. Right now, any of has the potential to root our phone and run something like Wireless Tether (which is free) to make our phones into a mobile hotspot and tether computers, tablets, etc. to it. And, even though Verizon has the technical ability to detect that and, potentially, just add the Mobile Hotspot charge onto our bills every month, or just turn our data connection off, so far they have not. Which I think is really nice.

It would really suck if people who aren't even paying for tethering and totally abusing that capability that we have end up causing Verizon to get pissed and crack down so that we all lose that little perk.

Side note: it should be obvious from my previous post that Verizon thinks 5GB is far and away the most data that anybody should be transferring in a month if they have a Phone Only data plan. So, in my opinion, anybody who is exceeding that by a significant amount while at the same time, ripping Verizon off on the monthly charge for Mobile Hotspot, is really putting us all at risk for losing that ability.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

stuartv said:


> It would really suck if people who aren't even paying for tethering and totally abusing that capability that we have end up causing Verizon to get pissed and crack down so that we all lose that little perk.


This.

Use it occasionally, fine. But if you're using it for a home internet replacement, please pay for it.


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

stuartv said:


> Seriously?? No offense but what are you? Twelve years old?
> 
> Unlimited Data Plan is not the contract. Unlimited Data Plan is the name that is associated with the contract. The contract you enter into when you subscribe to the Unlimited Data Plan is defined by the Terms of Service, which you can find on the Verizon website.
> 
> ...


So when let me ask you a question, if I FTP files to my work from my phone lest say a 25GB file, whats the difference if I do the same if I am tethered?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

drozek said:


> So when let me ask you a question, if I FTP files to my work from my phone lest say a 25GB file, whats the difference if I do the same if I am tethered?


The arguments for/against tethering are pretty played out at this point. The bottom line is that if you abuse it, you're doing everyone a disservice.

The $30/month unlimited hotspot plan is very reasonable if you're using it as a landline replacement.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

stuartv said:


> Seriously?? No offense but what are you? Twelve years old?
> 
> Unlimited Data Plan is not the contract. Unlimited Data Plan is the name that is associated with the contract. The contract you enter into when you subscribe to the Unlimited Data Plan is defined by the Terms of Service, which you can find on the Verizon website.
> 
> ...


Wow you really stuck it to me huh? Well first off considering this whole post was intended to offend me, "no offense" is kinda grossly misused don't ya think?. Now, though I admire you're conviction toward the end goal of ending ignorance and encouraging accountability, I think what I said was that they can't cut us off. Not about throttling. My point was this; I don't tether at all ( which I stated ) but I use a lot of data "FROM MY PHONE" so if they want to "throttle" me, that's fine. But to cut me off would be wrong. I use wifi whenever possible and overall a very responsible user. And yes I did read the contract, but thank you for judging me and insulting me and putting me in my place. Bottom line is this: even if I didn't read the contract and you truley wanted to educate someone, you would be better received by not trying to "not offend" someone. So to you my friend I say climb down off your cross and use the wood to build a bridge to becoming a little nicer of a person. And before you reply as to, "not offend" me once again, well just say you won. You owned me. I have to now go read my cable contract


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

drozek said:


> So when let me ask you a question, if I FTP files to my work from my phone lest say a 25GB file, whats the difference if I do the same if I am tethered?


It's much more of a pain in the a--, so you're less likely to do it or less likely to do it as often, so you use less data than if you're tethered. Thus, they charge less for Phone Only Unlimited Data.

This really isn't that hard to understand. VZW offers a Phone Only Unlimited Data Plan (or did) which is $30 per month. And they offer an upgrade to make it an Any Device Unlimited Data Plan for another $30 per month. By having it that way, the make it so that the people who do Phone Only (who, as a group are using less data) pay less and the people who do multiple devices (and are using more data) pay more. That seems perfectly fair to me.

The people who cheat and abuse the situation are driving up Verizon's costs to cover their Phone Only customers which, in the long run costs all the rest of us.

If you actually follow the rules and transfer 25GB of data to work using only your phone then good on ya'. At least you're following the rules, and the rest of can't complain too much about that. But if you do what I think most people would do and tell yourself "I'm going to transfer the same amount of data either way, so I may as well just do it from my computer," then you are doing it the easy way - and that "easiness" that is your benefit of doing it from your computer instead of your phone is exactly what you'd be paying for it you weren't choosing to rip off Verizon instead. You're taking the benefit of tethering (that convenience in doing your file transfer) without paying for it. It costs Verizon the same amount of bandwidth either way, FOR YOUR INDIVIDUAL TRANSFER, but allowing that tethering for no extra charge would result in substantially increased bandwidth costs for them, which is why doing it via tethering, without paying for tethering, is against the Terms of Service you agreed to.

This whole thing reminds me of the company that used to stock the break room fridge with free sodas for its employees. They finally had to start charging everybody something - even though it was cheap, like 10 cents per can. When it was free, people would just take them and totally waste them. Get one, drink two sips, let it sit until it was warm, then toss it and get another one. That became ridiculously expensive for the company. Once the employees had to start paying a little bit for each one, they stopped wasting them - i.e. they stopped abusing the free situation.

People who don't pay for tethering and then tether anyway and use it to transfer ridiculous amounts of data are like those people who went through tons of free sodas and ruined it for everybody. They're eventually going to cause us all to get cut off.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

Give me a break.

In the context of the post you were responding to this quote:



sk3litor said:


> Yeah why not try to squeeze every bit of data out of them? You know damn well they'd try to squeeze every penny they can out of us. If they didn't mean "unlimited" data they should have never offered it. My. 02


translates as: "Yeah! Don't just rip them off. Rip them off as hard as you can! They shouldn't have called it an Unlimited Data Plan and then put "No Tethering" in the actual details."


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Who would want to tether as a home internet replacement? Pony up and get a real internet connection. My home connection points and laughs at LTE.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

stuartv said:


> Give me a break.
> 
> In the context of the post you were responding to this quote:
> 
> translates as: "Yeah! Don't just rip them off. Rip them off as hard as you can! They shouldn't have called it an Unlimited Data Plan and then put "No Tethering" in the actual details."


Break me off a piece of that kit Kat bar? Look... ill concede to this maybe I let my "fight for the underdog" mentality come out a little but cmon, you can't say that vzw has our best interest at heart. And yes I relize its a business and that's fine but there's a reason why they put in huge letters " unlimited" and then in a round-about way retract that in fine print. They know that Most people aren't going to read that (which yes is there own fault) but again they know this which implies a certain degree of deception. It all comes down to personal responsibility. Should you take advantage Willie nillie? No. Of coarse not. But what if you went to grab a can of soda it was only half full. People don't expect that level of deception. I don't want to argue man and I actually think we believe the same thing which is just be responsible and make sure you know what you're getting into. Agreed?


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> Who would want to tether as a home internet replacement? Pony up and get a real internet connection. My home connection points and laughs at LTE.


Well, for $30 for LTE 2500k download speed or $60 for comcast 1500k download speed. I will take the $30 anyday


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> Who would want to tether as a home internet replacement? Pony up and get a real internet connection. My home connection points and laughs at LTE.


My home Internet is 10Mbps down (can't remember the up). I can tether to my phone, in my house, and consistently get significantly faster up and down. Usually, 15 - 20 Mbps down and about the same up.

However, the latency on the home connection is definitely way better. Ping times are about half what they are versus tethering to my phone.

Given most websites will throttle your connection to less than 2Mbps, the phone speed advantage has no real pay-off for me, so I stick to my phone company connection. But, if I were streaming large torrents where I could actually get a feed that was faster than 10Mbps, I might actually be better off using a tethered connection.


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Lets be honest here, out of the millions upon millions of customers Verizon has, there is a tiny tiny fraction that actually roots their phone. And of that tiny fraction, there is an infinitely smaller fraction that uses >5Gb with wireless tether. So no, an infinitely small fraction of people, using an infinitely small fraction of Verizon's bandwidth will not raise prices for anyone.

Think of the scale Verizon operates on, they're more concerned about charging people for their 2gb hard cap, and boning them with overages than they are about the unlimited plans going over the soft cap. I've been averaging about 20-25Gb for the last 8 or 9 months and haven't heard a word from Verizon. If I'm paying for unlimited, I'm taking full advantage of it.


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry for the outage


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

drozek said:


> Sorry for the outage


Ha ha ha. See what ya did


----------

